# online application 'being processed further'?



## nfowley (Sep 17, 2008)

Has anyone applied online for visa 175? Just wondering the progress time etc. Wesubmitted ours 12/09/08, same day had automatic request for documents, including medicals and x-rays.. now when we check visa progress it says 'visa being processed further', anyone know what this means and the likely time scale? 

Nicola


----------



## Nazib (Oct 1, 2008)

i have also got the same today i lodged it on 13.12.2008
please answer my email


----------



## Y_OZ? (Dec 29, 2008)

Are you done with your medical and PCC or still waiting and your status is changed to 'visa being processed further'?


----------



## siandkim (Nov 27, 2008)

Just been advised of a really useful site beupdate.com, by looking at this it show's the 175's who applied may 08 are being assigned to Case Officers then processed so it looks like we are still in for a wait. I had my application in nov 08 so just playing the game they love us playing, the waiting game!!!!!!


----------



## Nazib (Oct 1, 2008)

Y_OZ? said:


> Are you done with your medical and PCC or still waiting and your status is changed to 'visa being processed further'?


NO I have submitted medical


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

ours says processing commenced since 5 months now. we applied on 19th september 08.


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

Mine was changed to 'Further Processing' in december. I was asked for further medicals (more Xrays required).. but no update since then.. PCC were not asked..


----------



## Nazib (Oct 1, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> ours says processing commenced since 5 months now. we applied on 19th september 08.


talk to your Laeywr Liana


----------



## jamesandclare (Mar 1, 2009)

applied on-line 175 `7/11/08. all the requests you have recieved are automatic and do not really mean anything and the final statement being processed further means you are in the que waiting to be allocated a case officer so unfortunately it is not anything to get excited about.


----------

